# Ted Nugent Spirit of the Wild Voted Best Overall!



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

salute Uncle Ted :usa2:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Congrats Uncle Ted!* :thumb:


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats Ted.Here comes the bashers.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Good News...Congrats Uncle Ted!


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

Go Uncle Ted!!


----------



## Armed_Philosoph (Dec 4, 2011)

Nicely done Uncle Ted!!! That Jimmy Big Time skit with the Nuge was epic!!


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats Uncle Ted!


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Glad to hear it........Thanks Ted.


----------



## Wholaverj (Jan 22, 2005)

Teddy for President..Imagine that victory speech? LOL


----------



## thegwh3 (Jun 14, 2011)

Baaarrrrrraaaaaccccccckkkkkk!!!!! Gotta love it 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Congrats to the whole "Nuge" family !!!

Keep up an awesome TV show....


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

You kidding me!! :wink:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

cool congrats


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Right on ted. Very cool


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't believe it. Who really votes for this?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Love uncle ted and everything he stands for...but show wise ..there are many better out there


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

that is way more polite to do it this way I don't even have to excuse myself!!


thegwh3 said:


> Baaarrrrrraaaaaccccccckkkkkk!!!!! Gotta love it
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats to Uncle Ted!


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

BUCKAROO DOWN!!!!! Congrats! My wife and I love the show. Your enthusiasm is infectious and the birthday show was EPIC!!! Spot and stalk Michigan woods deer!


----------



## cman22 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sweet! Toby came down to our farm and brought the cameras. Ted gave my buddy a bunch of cool stuff which was really nice of em, but they're real close.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sivart said:


> I don't believe it. Who really votes for this?


Give you 3 guesses who don't....


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

Congrats to uncle Ted on the "butterball backstrap Bonanza"!!!!


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

People need to realize that Ted gets to so many that others do not. Fox, CNN, HBO, all the major networks and does interviews on his own time to promote the outdoor lifestyle. Even an episode on The Simpsons


----------



## woodyogau73 (Jan 11, 2009)

Outstanding! Congrats Uncle Ted!!!


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats Uncle Ted!


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

congrats Ted


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah he won "The Best Host" On the Outdoor Channel, and Best Overall.....fan fav:thumbs_up

"BAAAARRRRAAAAAACCCKKKKKKKK"


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't know which I like more, watching the Strap Assasin shoot the perfect arrow into the pump station or listening to the Motor City Madman whale on the guitar during Stanglehold! Nothin but love from Ohio to Uncle Ted, Congrats!


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

where have we seen this before ???


----------



## BW81 (Jan 18, 2012)

Where have we seen this before? The backstraps have landed!! Love uncle Ted and all of his 2nd amendment conservation efforts... Congrats to the strap assassin!!!


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Please run for President!


----------



## robbbinhoodx (Feb 25, 2010)

always good entertainment!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

who voted ,when


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Love uncle ted and everything he stands for...but show wise ..there are many better out there


I agree


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

where have we seen this before? (closet hater)


WEEGEE said:


> who voted ,when


Congratulations Ted and Co. along with all his sponsors !!!!


----------



## burda1021 (Sep 1, 2009)

He's got my vote


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Uncle Ted for president I say 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

NICE!!!! WELL DONE!!!!!! Great show never a dull moment!


Bowtech Destroyer 340 Stokerized
HHA OL5500 Octane Batamweight
Limbdriver Pro V complete Bowjax system
limbsaver G5 peep TRU Ball Beast Grim Reaper Broadheads 
Easton 400 Flatline 336 grns 67lb 30''Drawl @ 339.3


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

"Don't go anywhere, I got more arrows!!!!!" AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Congrats to Ted!


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sivart said:


> I don't believe it. Who really votes for this?


I voted for him!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Ah, the ubiquitous Nuge, the pump station disconnects, and cherry snow cone covered gold tip shafts. The beast is dead long live the beast! Good work Uncle Ted and the vid cam dudes!!


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

Uncle Ted is a class act. I met him last year in Yankton at the airport just after the Sturgis rally.....great guy. He has my vote!! Congratulations


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

thegwh3 said:


> Baaarrrrrraaaaaccccccckkkkkk!!!!!


You should excuse yourself when you pass gas!


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58 (Dec 7, 2010)

nice congrats to uncle ted


----------



## truckertim (May 27, 2012)

congrats uncle ted keep up the great work!


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58 (Dec 7, 2010)

anybody know how i can fix my signature??? lol


----------

